# Leisure Getaways Inc.



## tucksmoms (Jun 26, 2015)

2:33pm
Jeannie Merrill Thompson
A representive from Leisure Getaways Inc. offered us a free dinner in a high end restaurant Tuesday night + $50 Visa card to learn about this. We spent over an hour with him trying to grasp just what he was proposing. Then yesterday we went back and got a comped lunch.. and spent 4 hours learning. questioning.. answering... and pondering.. and in ansgt . signed to do this. HOWEVER.. we have 6 days to back out.......... here's what I can remember......... If we give them our Diamond membership as well as our Lawrence Welk membership (in Escondido, Calif.)... he can get us into RCI for 200,000 points as year and the maintenence fees would be about 1/4 of what our two combined now. We pay almost $9,000 a year and just cannot afford that. Maybe we pay more... but also all the exchange fees ... the upgrades... etc. ....................... We have to pay about $20,000 to his company... but the savings would be over $5,000 a year in the M. fees... hence better for us money wise. .... However....he also told us that 200,000 points should be able to get us about 20 weeks a year if we find average places at 10,000 a week. BUT... then he said hours later , realistically that we would probably get 15 weeks a year. We were concered about going to our favorite places.... Avila Beach, Ca.... and Thunderbird Resort in Sparks, Nev .. part of Reno. He showed us that RCI points get those places too. He said we would have an inventory of Wyndam, and a lot more places like that and I can't find them... he kept that info... but I am sure it is on line. We would have free upgrades, $25 food credits and on and on.... my mind is getting fuzzy. Oh.. we would be RCI Platinum. I cannot find a site much like this one... by people who have actually done this switchover.. and also we do not have a way to check the availibiltiy of different and what the points to go there would actually be......... there is more but I will start by sending you this................. we always regret our decisions after we upgrade...even joined the Hawaiian collection when there.. as the reasoning sounded so absoulute..... did not know the fees would go so sky high.. they never tell you about the fees. .... anyway we had to pay our way out of in when we went to a presentation in Palm Springs earlier this year.... lots of $$ for a few more USA collection points and out of Hawaiian collection. ....... ok.. sending now.... lots more I have forgotten but can access.....


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 26, 2015)

If it sounds too good to be true.....

http://leisure-getaways.pissedconsumer.com/


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 26, 2015)

This is a better one.

The link above has positive shill reviews in it.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=222701&highlight=Leisure+Getaways


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2015)

OP, Run as fast as you can! Rescind. Don't turn back. After the rescission  is done, come back and we'll show you how to replicate this for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 27, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> OP, Run as fast as you can! Rescind. Don't turn back. After the rescission  is done, come back and we'll show you how to replicate this for pennies on the dollar.



She/He already owns TS they were hoping to unload, to the tune of $9K in MF. 

On Tug, they can learn how to give away the ones they don't want for nothing more than closing costs, and possibly find buyers that will even pay that.

tucksmoms, 

I would think about calling and disputing the CC charge with an explanation that you have rescinded the contract and they have a bad reputation as frauds.  Then you won't have to fight them for your refund if they do actually honor you rescission.

There are also threads here telling how to correctly deliver a rescission.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 27, 2015)

First Rescind ASAP.
Next read these posts: DRI now accepting deedbacks
The first is copied below.  Contact lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com following instructions below.  Make sure to mention that you can no longer afford the  MF's.  



> DRI now accepting deedbacks
> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> In order to qualify, the HOA must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan.
> ...



Next post to give away your Welk weeks/points in the bargain forum.

Next take some time to decide if you want to take on another timeshare.
In the meantime rent from owners.  If you decide you want to buy again make sure you research to find out what would be best for your vacation needs.  In the meantime save the money you would have spent on MF;s.

While 200,000 rci points could get you 15 less than prime or last minute rci exchanges, it will also cost $209 times 15 exchange fees plus MF plus about $109 in rci membership fees. So add another $3000 or so in fees for 15 weeks.  You will never get super prime location/times for less than 10,000 points.  It will primarily be off season in 2nd and 3rd tier resorts booked 30 days  or less from check in with an occasional prime 2nd tier resort booked within 7 days of check in that you find by logging on at just the right minute and booking without giving more than a minutes consideration.  You can of course cancel for a refund of points and exchange fee within 24 hours.

Booking prime time, prime location, prime resorts, you may only get 2-3 weeks with 200,000 rci points.  

You can also get 200,000 rci points with MF of around $1300 a year plus rci membership fees and exchange fees by buying resale at Grandview in LV a prime week in a 2 br plus a prime week in a 1 br.  Your cost would be less than half of what you just paid.  That isn't saying rci points would be your best chance.

Also you are trading in your weeks and the company is going to do it's best to give away your points or convince the developer to take them back for the least out of pocket expenses.  If they can't dispose of the weeks, you may find that you still own and owe MF's on the old weeks as well as the new points.

Rescind now and do more research.  If you decide to come back to the current deal it will still be available.


----------

